# New eInk reader being crowd-funded



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I ran across this today, a proposed eInk Android tablet with a 13.3 inch screen:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/13-3-inch-android-e-reader#/

Mike


----------



## Jill Nojack

jmiked said:


> I ran across this today, a proposed eInk Android tablet with a 13.3 inch screen:
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/13-3-inch-android-e-reader#/
> 
> Mike


I've looked lovingly at the Sony 13.3 inch eInk reader many times, and this looks even better. since the Sony only does PDF. I think it's certainly worth the price because the eink screen that really pushes that up (only one manufacturer, so no competition to bring the price down, I think).

I wish I had enough money to throw it around, because that would be my next toy.


----------



## KeraEmory

Don't mean to be a downer, but literally no piece of equipment I've crowd-sourced has ever shown up in my possession. I'd wait till they actually bring it to market.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

That's not being a downer, it's being practical. For myself, I would never spend money on crowd-funded projects. Very few of the ones I'm aware of came to pass. Wasn't the Veronica Mars movie a crowd-funded project? or something like it? And the Pebble watch?


Mike


----------



## KeraEmory

Yes on both. And of course the Oculus Rift. But the little reasonable seeming gadgets I've backed, both of which have been products of a type that already existed (a cool mobile charging station and a sous vide circulator), well, it's going on two years on the latter, and naught but the sound of crickets lately. I can't even remember when they were originally supposed to come to market, about a year ago I think. I gave up and bought a different brand. 

The only thing I've successfully backed was a YouTube show called Cooking with Drag Queens.


----------



## Jill Nojack

KeraEmory said:


> Don't mean to be a downer, but literally no piece of equipment I've crowd-sourced has ever shown up in my possession. I'd wait till they actually bring it to market.


The only thing I've crowd-funded was a "cloud" router, which I did end up with. But it was from a company that already had products on the market. It's an excellent router--I just bought a second one as a backup, because my job depends on being able to access the internet. The original is still going strong after three years, though. But the "cloud" function wasn't really ready for prime time on it (and there are too many other options for cloud storage now that are simply easer), so I picked up my backup on a discontinued items sale.

I'd cloud fund again, but not with expensive items. Router for $30? Yeah. $700 ebook reader. Ah, no...no matter how seductive that 13 inch screen is.


----------



## DSpaceNine

I've backed that campaign and am eagerly awaiting my 13.3" e-reader. The possibilities are pretty exciting.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

The problem I would have with this is that it needs to be refreshed every time you touch the screen. It's worse if you want to read a Manga or comic. And even with reading just a book it needs a refresh. With the Kindle, this doesn't happen. It only needs a refresh after 6 or so pages. And I think the screen is too big.


----------



## Shapeshifter

It would be fantastic for textbooks for uni, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole though, for one reason, google!


----------



## kindlecollector

Shapeshifter said:


> It would be fantastic for textbooks for uni, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole though, for one reason, google!


I tend to agree. Good for engineering drawings and possibly some Manga but too big for day to day e-reading. I have a couple of the old Kindle DX units including the last production run Graphite with the e-ink Pearl screen and to me this is about the largest practical for day to day book reading at home, in a easy chair. I have readers from the 5" Kobo mini through the Kobo 6.8" and 7.8" units and the new 7" Kindle Oasis.. 5" is too small. The 6.8" through 7.8" are great while still being reasonably light weight and portable. The Kindle DX is fine for home use but too big for easy transport. A 13" screen, no thanks.


----------

